# Gulp! Hooks of Choice



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the hook(s) of choice for 3" and 4" Gulps?


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Depends on the type of fishing you are doing. Sometimes a jighead and other times a 3/0 wide gap worm hook.



I do have the FishBite shrimp in stock and by the feedback that I am getting from my customers they work as well if not better than the gulp. They definitely are tougher and do not tear up as easily.



Pastor Billy


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I was fishing a 3/0 worm hook the the other day but it was not a wide thus I had missed a few hook sets. I also seem to have trouble keeping Gulps on regular ole jig head style hooks..any thougts?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Angler's Outlet (6/10/2008)*Depends on the type of fishing you are doing. Sometimes a jighead and other times a 3/0 wide gap worm hook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are they any cheaper than the gulps? Those gulps definitely tear up too easily. Pinfish can destroy a shrimp in about 3 casts if they're getting on it good.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (6/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Angler's Outlet (6/10/2008)*Depends on the type of fishing you are doing. Sometimes a jighead and other times a 3/0 wide gap worm hook.
> ...




They are the same price as the gulps, and don't lose their juice in the bag.



Pastor Billy


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

take a look at carolina lunker sauce. I've had real good luckwithit.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Just an ol' plain rootbeer shrimp tail with a 1/8 oz. D.O.A Cal jighead.The strike king jig heads are great if you can find them.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The best way to get the Gulp! to stay on the hook is touse some sort of a twist lock hook. Owner makes the best one pictured below. I would definitely use this hook when rigging a Gulp! Jerk shad. You can find itin mostof your local tackle stores. Owner has them in the weighted and the non-wieghted. Great Hooks!

Brant Peacher 
tackle rep


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is what I prefer. The small spring threads into the Gulp lure and keeps it in place. I have been using them for about 2 years now and quit using anything else.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

The 1/8 oz. twist lock jig heads are the only ones i use . I can fish one gulpthe entire trip and catch multiple fish without the gulp sliding down the hook.Not bad when you consider that each gulp costs you about a dollar each. academy sells a brand called hogies that are cheaper than the bass assasin and i like better. they have a black nickle hook that is very strong and super sharp.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Hey Brad , where can I find those jig heads? I'm haveing the same problem with the shrimp , even if I cut them to fan tail size.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Academy carries them I beleive.... I also think that Wal~Mart may carry a cheaper version. I still have a ton left over from when I was working in texas, so I have not really been looking for them in the Pensacola area.

You could order them online. Hogie makes em, Lazer Eye makes em, Norton makes em as well. Bass Assasin makes a version too. Hope this helps out.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

> *TURTLE (6/12/2008)*Hey Brad , where can I find those jig heads? I'm haveing the same problem with the shrimp , even if I cut them to fan tail size.




Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle sells them


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Brad K (6/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

When i use a jig like this i get alot of line twist. i think it maybe the way im rigging it. do you use the jerk shad or the shrimp on this set up? thanks


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I throw jerk shads, shrimp, grubs. Everything I would throw on a regular jig head on these. I have never had a problem with line twist.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Another way to keep a gulp on the hook better is to let them sit out in the sun for a little while. They will shrink slightly and will definitely stay on the hook better. Make sure you don't let them stay out too long or they will harden up too much.


----------

